# A few I've completed recently



## godogs57 (Apr 21, 2018)

First one up is my interpretation of a Randall Model 8, old style. Made from CPM-154 stainless. Nickle silver guard and buttcap. Handle comes from an elk shed I found last year in NM while hunting. Hair splitting sharp.







Next is a pretty satin finish hunter with a synthetic ivory handle. This ivory substitute is the best I've seen and is relatively new on the market, used mostly by scrimshaw artists. It has "grain" like real ivory and also yellows with age.  CPM-154 stainless. Like the others, its also shaving sharp.






This one is one I forged from 1084 carbon steel. It has Nickle silver guard and buttcap with an Amberstag elk antler handle. It took an outstanding edge and retains its sharpness well in testing. 






Last is a file knife from an old Swiss rasp with a unique pattern to the file. It was my only file from Switzerland at this time. It heat treated and tempered very well and is sharp as can be. Nickle silver guard and buttcap, India stag handle. 






Thanks so much for looking!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 21, 2018)

I like that synthetic Ivory drop point a lot. That blade will do anything an outdoorsman would ever need. Very nice.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2018)

Beautiful !


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2018)

Absolutely outstanding craftsmanship. You`ve upped the scale, Hank.

Let me look through my stack of files and see if I have any more  horsehoof rasps.


----------



## godogs57 (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks folks. I’m much obliged.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 21, 2018)

Wow!! Really beautiful work.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Apr 21, 2018)

They're all beautiful, but I'm a bit partial to the last one


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 22, 2018)

Mighty fine Hank!


----------



## marknga (Apr 23, 2018)

All are beautiful.

You nailed the Randall.
Well done.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Apr 23, 2018)

Those are really beautiful knives, very fine work.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 24, 2018)

Go Dog! Very nice.

Nicholson makes a large file with close to that pattern called a "Plasti-file". Assumption would normally be, well, for plastic, but they are very prevalent around metal shops. Especially around metal lathes. I like using them for drawfiling larger blades.

(Best thing about last weekend's game is the Dogs won.....just saying).


----------



## dawgwatch (Apr 24, 2018)

very nice work sir...


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Apr 24, 2018)

I really like the one with the stag handle, but they all  look fantastic.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 25, 2018)

Very, Very nice Sir.


----------



## godogs57 (Apr 28, 2018)

Anvil Head said:


> Go Dog! Very nice.
> 
> Nicholson makes a large file with close to that pattern called a "Plasti-file". Assumption would normally be, well, for plastic, but they are very prevalent around metal shops. Especially around metal lathes. I like using them for drawfiling larger blades.
> 
> (Best thing about last weekend's game is the Dogs won.....just saying).



And no injuries to my beloved Dawgs.


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2018)

that first one would do fine in my hunting bag.


----------



## Gaswamp (Apr 28, 2018)

love the synthetic ivory knife


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2018)

All works of Art!

Unfortunately, I'd have to fondle them all to pick my favorite.


----------



## killerv (May 1, 2018)

really nice work!


----------



## Razor Blade (May 5, 2018)

They are all beautiful Hank. Drop by my table at the Blade show. 4M


----------



## godogs57 (May 7, 2018)

Razor Blade said:


> They are all beautiful Hank. Drop by my table at the Blade show. 4M



See you on Friday. Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## Bkeepr (May 9, 2018)

Beautiful work!  I do scrimshaw and would love to know the name of the ivory substitute!


----------



## godogs57 (May 14, 2018)

Bkeepr said:


> Beautiful work!  I do scrimshaw and would love to know the name of the ivory substitute!



Contact Sandra Brady scrimshaw........she has a web page. That is who I purchased it from. I don’t know the trade name for the product, but she would... 

http://www.scrimshaw-by-sandra-brady.com/


----------

